# Gti tcr



## BBDracing24 (Jan 14, 2016)

Looks like the TCR class for PWC is a go. Looking into the GTI TCR. Anyone in the States have,seen, driven, tested the GTI TCR?

Old info on the web lists pricing. Anyone have an update?


----------

